
Show HN: Discoverify – A Spotify-based music discovery tool - amamparo
http://discoverify.aaronmamparo.com/
======
Reebz
I am eager to try it, but are all these permissions necessary?

 _You agree that Discoverify will be able to: View your Spotify account data
Your email The type of Spotify subscription you have, your account country and
your settings for explicit content filtering Your name and username, your
profile picture, how many followers you have on Spotify and your public
playlists Take actions in Spotify on your behalf Create, edit, and follow
private playlists Create, edit, and follow playlists_

------
armillus
Cool tool. It needs PCA though

